# ebs debit card



## Alex (5 Jul 2011)

ebs are now ofering a mastercard debit card. see [broken link removed] for details. i don't work for them by the way.


----------



## Slim (5 Jul 2011)

Alex said:


> ebs are now ofering a mastercard debit card. see [broken link removed] for details. i don't work for them by the way.


 
What is the benefit of a Debit card from Visa or Mastercard over a Laser/ATM card issued by NIB, for example?

Slim


----------



## gipimann (5 Jul 2011)

Main benefit is that debit cards can be used abroad and online for purchases, whereas Laser is generally limited to purchases in Ireland or on Irish websites.


----------



## Alex (5 Jul 2011)

exactly, well said.


----------



## Slim (5 Jul 2011)

gipimann said:


> Main benefit is that debit cards can be used abroad and online for purchases, whereas Laser is generally limited to purchases in Ireland or on Irish websites.


 
Of course! Thanks. Slim


----------



## DublinTexas (5 Jul 2011)

It also seams they are very cheap for foreign usage as cash withdraws are 1% of the amount of the withdrawal (minimum €1.91, maximum €6.00) and purchases 1% of the amount of the transaction (minimum €0.30, maximum €6.00). 

That compares extremly good with Ulster Bank which charges  2% of transaction amount (min  € 3, max  € 12) plus an Exchange Rate Transaction Fee of 1.5% of transaction amount for ATM usage and 1% of transaction amount (min  € 0.25, max  € 6) plus 1% of transaction amount
(min  € 0.25, max  € 6).

EBS saves massive on ATM and still 1% (max € 6) on purchases as there does not seam to be Exchange Rate Transaction Fee.

Comparing the Mastercard Exchange rate (yesterdays date) gives me 0.688279 € per $ and Visa gives me 0.691192 € per $ so  even with the base rate difference it might still be cheaper to use the EBS card outside the Euro Zone.

So an interesting alternative, thanks OP.


----------



## pudds (5 Jul 2011)

well Hallelujah and praise the lord the ebs nearly takes a step into the *20th* centuary, shame they couldn't have linked up with the No. 1 card that is accepted everywhere, including Aldi & Lidl .....Visa.

Has their parents AIB gone down the Visa route?


----------



## Willy Fogg (6 Jul 2011)

pudds said:


> well Hallelujah and praise the lord the ebs nearly takes a step into the *20th* centuary, shame they couldn't have linked up with the No. 1 card that is accepted everywhere, including Aldi & Lidl .....Visa.
> 
> Has their parents AIB gone down the Visa route?



Aldi & Lidl will be able to accept it when they do an update, just the same as when Halifax/Ulster etc rolled out Visa Debit. It took them a while, but they got there.

I'm sure Mastercard offered EBS a deal, which is why they went for Mastercard Debit instead.

AIB are supposed to be rolling out Visa Debit eventually, but who knows - that could change.


----------



## TheShark (6 Jul 2011)

Could this card be used to avoid the cc fee when booking on Ryanair?


----------



## Willy Fogg (6 Jul 2011)

TheShark said:


> Could this card be used to avoid the cc fee when booking on Ryanair?



No. It's a Debit Mastercard. This is not the same as a prepaid Mastercard (which is what Ryanair offer as a fee-free payment option)


----------



## pudds (17 Jul 2011)

> *Your first 5 withdrawals free from EBS fees each month**, by ATM or in branch (cash or cheques) *if you* –
> 
> 1.	lodge €1,500 to your account each month.  This could be your salary,  for example, or could be made up of several small lodgements, or
> 
> 2.	maintain a minimum balance of €500 in your account each month



thats very good of them, keep €500 in account and they kindly allow you
 5 *free* atm withdrawals per month.


----------



## markwfitz (25 Jul 2011)

Hi, just got my EBS debit card from Norway!
Pin arrived from Oslo as well (obviously)
Took 6 business days all told, so not bad
I must get some money into my moneymanager account & start using it
I agree with FX conversion comments.


----------



## sitstill (26 Jul 2011)

I've been using mine for a few weeks now.  You can even check your balance in Euros and local currency at ATMs abroad.


----------



## hopalong (31 Jul 2011)

the following info is about ebs debit card/moneymanager account.so has anyone noticed the cons of the new card.  firstly if you dont want to change from an ebs yes card to the new debit card you will have to close your moneymanager account. if you take no action you will be deemed to accept the new t&c.   the new  t&c will have charges which were free before,    cheque withdrawal  1.27euro,  atm withdrawal 30cent.  cash withdrawal  in branch  30cent.  it needs to be made clear about the conditions when these transactions are allowed without charge.  as stated  if you maintain 500euro in your account for the month,  there should be no charge,  or  if you lodge 1,500euro for the month ,the first 5 transactions are freeonce they are euro transactions.    some people may have an instant access account with a yes card,and i dont know how these will be affected.but if the account is after 1999 they have no free direct debit facility.


----------



## hopalong (31 Jul 2011)

how would you interpet the t&c rule on page 6 ,which is no.63  ,concerning not being liable for fees once you keep your account in credit over 500euros.the rule says ;if you ;63.1  maintain 500euro for the month  or   63.2  make lodgements of not less than 1500euro during a month,then the first 5 transactions are free.      the way i read it is,if you keep over 500euro in the account  all your cash/cheque/atm  transactions are free,   or  if this is not the case and you lodge 1500 euros a month to your account,then you get5 free transactions.  would anyone agree/disagree, with this.


----------



## pudds (31 Jul 2011)

hopalong said:


> how would you interpet the t&c rule on page 6 ,which is no.63  ,concerning not being liable for fees once you keep your account in credit over 500euros.the rule says ;if you ;63.1  maintain 500euro for the month  or   63.2  make lodgements of not less than 1500euro during a month,then the first 5 transactions are free.      the way i read it is,*if you keep over 500euro in the account  all your cash/cheque/atm  transactions are free, *  or  if this is not the case and you lodge 1500 euros a month to your account,then you get5 free transactions.  would anyone agree/disagree, with this.



I can't see how your getting ALL the stated transactions are free, it only says the first 5 are free pm if the above terms are met.

A lot of ppl won't be keeping a check on this and will incur charges.


----------



## hopalong (31 Jul 2011)

the important word is or and there are 2 subsections in rule 63  thats 63.1  and 63.2 . the rule is  63.1  or  63,2.  it may be easier for you with a hardcopy,because even the ebs web page is misleading.i have just mailed them and will be on to the ombudsman if unsatisfied with the answer.


----------



## pudds (10 Aug 2011)

hopalong said:


> the important word is or and there are 2 subsections in rule 63  thats 63.1  and 63.2 . the rule is  63.1  or  63,2.  it may be easier for you with a hardcopy,because even the ebs web page is misleading.i have just mailed them and will be on to the ombudsman if unsatisfied with the answer.




 any update on this.


----------



## ardmacha (28 Sep 2011)

> It also seams they are very cheap for foreign usage as cash withdraws  are 1% of the amount of the withdrawal (minimum €1.91, maximum €6.00)  and purchases 1% of the amount of the transaction (minimum €0.30,  maximum €6.00).



This seems very good value when compared to Cirrus & Maestro. One imagines that the Mastercard exchange rate is similar to the Cirrus one, but does anyone know for sure?


----------



## DublinTexas (28 Sep 2011)

ardmacha said:


> This seems very good value when compared to Cirrus & Maestro. One imagines that the Mastercard exchange rate is similar to the Cirrus one, but does anyone know for sure?


 
You can use the MasterCard Currency Conversion Tool to get the rates, it's here.

Visa is offering their own Exchange rates here if you want to compare and you notice a clear difference.


----------



## sitstill (29 Sep 2011)

I'm very happy with this card. I have used it online on lots of websites and they don't charge a fee for currency conversions.


----------



## DublinTexas (29 Sep 2011)

sitstill said:


> I'm very happy with this card. I have used it online on lots of websites and they don't charge a fee for currency conversions.


 
Are you sure about the statement that there is no fee for currency conversion because according to their T&E there is a 1% of the amount of the transaction (minimum €0.30, maximum €6.00)?


----------



## sitstill (30 Sep 2011)

DublinTexas said:


> Are you sure about the statement that there is no fee for currency conversion because according to their T&E there is a 1% of the amount of the transaction (minimum €0.30, maximum €6.00)?


 

Well maybe I'm wrong.  I havent used it in a non Euro ATM yet, but for non Euro Point of Sale, there have been no charges, like this example:

 04/08/2011Point Of Sale - Thorntons Plc  
Ref 55504431215216247479848 4.50 BP @ Rate of 0.870406 Charge 0.00 EUR   5.17


----------



## theresa1 (16 Jun 2013)

[broken link removed]

73.    You may apply to close an Account at any time by contacting us.  Additional conditions in relation to account closure apply which will be advised to you at the relevant time. If you close an Account, you must pay us anything owing in accordance with condition 23.

"Additional conditions in relation to account closure apply which will be advised to you at the relevant time."

Surely your entitled to know these conditions before opening the account.


----------



## theresa1 (10 May 2014)

[broken link removed]

"The above information is correct as at February 2012 and is subject to change."

Surely EBS should be updating information on a more regular basis - February 2012 is over 2 years ago.


----------



## Bobby1 (16 May 2014)

theresa1 said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> "The above information is correct as at February 2012 and is subject to change."
> 
> Surely EBS should be updating information on a more regular basis - February 2012 is over 2 years ago.



If its not incorrect, whats to update? They havent changed product details, and the page is informing customers about tips to save money on using their card???


----------



## theresa1 (17 May 2014)

[broken link removed]

"Information correct as of 20/07/2012."

It's May 2014 - review the information and update the date - it does not inspire confidence in my opinion in the institution.


----------

